# Best 80's Dance & Pop Tracks



## Derekh929

Ok following on from my best driving songs , my favourite music is still 80's & Pop

I will start of with Ride on time, and moving on up M people, Nick Kamen, new order blue Monday .
I could go on for hours


----------



## Barney Boy

Ride on time would be the one i would actually get up and dance(try)to after a few drinks. New Order Blue Monday was late teens when this came out.


----------



## Derekh929

Barney Boy said:


> Ride on time would be the one i would actually get up and dance(try)to after a few drinks. New Order Blue Monday was late teens when this came out.


Thanks Barney , was starting to think I was the only member stuck in the 80's:lol:


----------



## Barney Boy

I was into the Two Tone music late 70s early 80s.Down here in Cornwall we have a couple of local bands that do covers of Madness,Specials,Bad Manners,The Selecter and old Ska tracks.Out next friday to see one of these bands and The Selecter are playing Falmouth end of month:thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Iconic sounds like bruce hornsby and the range, always sampled and copied, never bettered. 80's is all about the type of music you here 1 single note and instantly get transported back to the time. 

Dnace stuff, young mc (know how), ride on time and 80's hip hop like nwa express yourself! in the words of chris rock, rap you didn't have to make excuses for


----------



## Derekh929

Barney Boy said:


> I was into the Two Tone music late 70s early 80s.Down here in Cornwall we have a couple of local bands that do covers of Madness,Specials,Bad Manners,The Selecter and old Ska tracks.Out next friday to see one of these bands and The Selecter are playing Falmouth end of month:thumb:


Falmouth :lol: brilliant been many a time on Scottish trawler fishing for mackerel liked the place had some good times Plymouth was a bit wild in the 80's though :thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy

Falmouth is nice.Been to Plymouth four times this week working.Worked in Union Street, Plymouth in 2006 interesting places i had to visit there!


----------



## Derekh929

Barney Boy said:


> Falmouth is nice.Been to Plymouth four times this week working.Worked in Union Street, Plymouth in 2006 interesting places i had to visit there!


We used to frequent Cattedown Warf in Plymouth social club up the road and started on the ruffer pubs first boobs and garter I think they were called, liked the barbican and ritzes I think it was cold for a good dram:thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy

Plymouth has had a bit of a refurb around Millbay near the ferry port.See you have a Mini,have one myself.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Barney Boy said:


> Plymouth has had a bit of a refurb around Millbay near the ferry port.See you have a Mini,have one myself.:thumb:


I used to go running right round the hoy , not that I could do that now would kill me , mill bay will check it out , Mini gone Dec , loved the cooper s but daughter 17 soon so wife needed a car for her to learn daughter so got a seat ibiza Toca, I run a F31 Beemer love it:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4393578#post4393578

Some good mixes from the 80's in the link from above thread.


----------



## GarveyVW

A few Eighties dance songs from my youth

David Bowie - Lets Dance
Baltimora - Tarzan Boy
KC And The Sunshine Band - Give It Up
Freez - IOU

Listing my 80's pop tunes would be a big list


----------



## Barney Boy

F31 nice car.Just been listening to Bruce Hornsby,The Way it is ,as mentioned by stangalang.Easy these days just go to you tube and type in what you want.


----------



## knightstemplar

S Express, Theme from S Express
Men without hats, You can dance
Listen to them still in the car:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Derek, you are the man 👍 80s and pop, my favourites.

Heavily into Wham, Spandau Ballet, 
David Bowie - Let's Dane, China Girl
Kajagoogoo
Donna Summer - Dinner with Gershwin
Frankie Goes to Hollywood

Soul to Soul (late 80s early 90s?)

Michael Jackson - Off the Wall, Thriller

Shalamar

Chic


----------



## alan_mcc

Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung

What a tune!


----------



## Natalie

Spandau Ballet Gold and True 

Phil Oakley Together in electric dreams


----------



## LeadFarmer

I got this back in about 1988 and I still listen to it even now, Jack to the sound of the underground, This Aint Chicago...:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Barney , was starting to think I was the only member stuck in the 80's:lol:


No danger Derek , I used to DJ in the 80's , still got me vinyl's in the loft 

Great intro's .. tears for fears - everybody wants to rule the world

The Cult - she sells sanctuary

I could be here for a while too :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Pet shop boys, you were always on my mind, Nick Kamen , I promised my self


----------



## bigslippy

the videos were quality too :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

bigslippy said:


> the videos were quality too :thumb:


Scary hairdoo's though :lol:


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> Scary hairdoo's though :lol:


Funny you should say that , I was watching Howard Jones - things can only get better - on youtube , what a Barnet is on him then :lol:


----------



## isub

Is M People 80's Mr Derek? 

For me, 
Mr Mister - Kyrie
Funiture- Brilliant Mind
Simple Minds - Waterfront
Billy idol- eyes without a face
Dusty springfield - Scandal
Anything Tears for Fears
Stevie Nicks - Dreams
......


----------



## Derekh929

isub said:


> Is M People 80's Mr Derek?
> 
> For me,
> Mr Mister - Kyrie
> Funiture- Brilliant Mind
> Simple Minds - Waterfront
> Billy idol- eyes without a face
> Dusty springfield - Scandal
> Anything Tears for Fears
> Stevie Nicks - Dreams
> ......


Ops doesn't time fly when your having fun thought was late eighties , but was early 90's


----------



## Derekh929

Stevie nicks , sweet little lies


----------



## isub

It truly does fly


----------



## Blueberry

isub said:


> Is M People 80's Mr Derek?
> 
> For me,
> Mr Mister - Kyrie
> Funiture- Brilliant Mind
> Simple Minds - Waterfront
> Billy idol- eyes without a face
> Dusty springfield - Scandal
> Anything Tears for Fears
> Stevie Nicks - Dreams
> ......


Great selection there and some others I'd forgotten about that I must download 👍


----------



## bigslippy

Blueberry said:


> Great selection there and some others I'd forgotten about that I must download &#55357;&#56397;


Very true , we really could be here for a longggggggggg time , there;s no doubt ( good group too  ) music evolves .... the 80's was a great era to grow up in music wise and it still holds up very well today IMO :thumb:

When Michael Jackson dies and we got hit with his music videos , other issues aside , I was guilty of forgetting what a music/dance video genius he was :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

Ok let's own up who got a perm?


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> Ok let's own up who got a perm?


Now or back then??? :lol:


----------



## isub

80's was an awesome decade for music, shame I'm to young to remember it (cough!)

A few more would be-

Big Audio Dynamite - E=mc2
Heart - These Dreams
Talk Talk - Life's what you make it
Joy Divison - Atmosphere
Baker Street - Rafferty
Eurythmics- Its Alright


----------



## bigslippy

DEREK ... see what you have started , I'm welded to youtube now :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

bigslippy said:


> Now or back then??? :lol:


You telling me they have still enough hair know for perm:lol:, were nae a highland men:thumb:

Back all over or just the back


----------



## bigslippy

isub said:


> 80's was an awesome decade for music, shame I'm to young to remember it (cough!)
> 
> A few more would be-
> 
> Big Audio Dynamite - E=mc2
> Heart - These Dreams
> Talk Talk - Life's what you make it
> Joy Divison - Atmosphere
> Baker Street - Rafferty
> Eurythmics- Its Alright


Quality ... Heart .. I would've taken Nancy to the pictures to see a movie


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> You telling me they have still enough hair know for perm:lol:, were nae a highland men:thumb:
> 
> Back all over or just the back


Soft perm and me fleck suit :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## bigslippy

Here's a belter of a hairdo


----------



## Derekh929

AFOS was great loved them,I have a massive collection of CD' a lot 80's and 90's mostly


----------



## b8-sline

Punk for me, 1977 to 79/80 so 
The Clash
Talking Heads
Echo And The Bunnymen
A Flock Of Seagulls


----------



## scoTTV6

few of my favs from back in the day:wave:
Bon Jovi - Livin' on a Prayer 
Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
Whitney Houston -How Will I Know
U2 - With Or Without You
ABC - Look of Love
The Police - Every Breath You Take
Berlin - Take My Breath Away
Foreigner - I Want to Know What Love Is
Chaka Khan - i feel for you
Gary Numan - Cars
many more 
nick.


----------



## Derekh929

Cold as ice


----------



## Derekh929

Hazell Dean , dead or live, you spin me right round
Eurasure river deep mountian high, Star ship , nothing going to stop us know
Van halen, Jump
Lou Graham, deepest Blue?
Laura Branagan, self control
Prince, little red corvette
Dexys Midnight runners com'on Eilien
Clime fisher
A-ha take on me
Ultravox vienne
Balinda Carlisle heaven is a place on earth


----------



## shl-kelso

Thinking about some of my 80's vinyl that's tucked away in the loft....

Sweet Sweet Pie - Pop Will Eat Itself
****** Hell It's Fred Titmus - Half Man Half Biscuit
Beer & Sex & Chips & Gravy - Athe Macc Lads
Rainmaker - Spear of Destiny
Listen Like Thieves -INXS
S.T.B. - The Godfathers


----------



## bigslippy

Can't think anybody doesn't like this






Filmed on the beach near Aberdeen , both wearing Damart Thermal undies :lol:


----------



## b8-sline




----------



## Blueberry

Ah Prince - brilliant. 1999, U got the look and many many others.

Nik Kershaw-Wouldn't it be Good.

ZZ Top

Erasure were very good too as were Soft Cell and Yazoo.

Oh those were the days 😃👍


----------



## bigslippy

Blueberry said:


> Ah Prince - brilliant. 1999, U got the look and many many others.
> 
> Nik Kershaw-Wouldn't it be Good.
> 
> ZZ Top
> 
> Erasure were very good too as were Soft Cell and Yazoo.
> 
> Oh those were the days &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;


Ye , Prince , great artist you got the look with wee sheena


----------



## Derekh929

Kenny Loggins I'm Free, and danger zone, but don't blame me if you points on your licence playing this in the car
Pat benetar top gun song
Berlin take my breath away
Europe the final count down
I'm on iTunes library know as have mine in there lol


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> Kenny Loggins I'm Free, and danger zone, but don't blame me if you points on your licence playing this in the car
> Pat benetar top gun song
> Berlin take my breath away
> Europe the final count down
> I'm on iTunes library know as have mine in there lol


Ye , watched the original footloose a week or so ago .. kenny loggins did some crackers


----------



## Kerr

I love Bruce Springsteen. He had a great 80s. 

Last summer I also went to The Rewind festival. That's 80s music for those who don't know. Most acts were really cheesy and poor musically. 

Human League were good at the festival and I did like I ran by Flock of Seagulls which I already knew.

Ali Campbell's UB40 bored everyone to tears. They place emptied when they played.

If you've ever bought the soundtracks to Trigger Happy TV, it will introduce you to a lot of 80s music.


----------



## Derekh929

Asisa heat of the moment
Dire straits money for nothing
Billy idol rebel yell , and white wedding
Billy ocean red light spells danger , just don't put it on in car
Bonney Tyler holding out for a hero
Classic communards never can say goodbye
Cutting crew I just died in your arms tonight
Ice house electric blue
All time fav Deacon blue ship called dignity
Roxette silver blue
Depeche mode enjoy the silence
Erasure oh l'amour


----------



## Derekh929

Ok last one special to me Goodbye mr Mackenzie , same song and rattler
Haircut 100 fantastic day ,

Having a 80's disco in the house know lol


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> Ok last one special to me Goodbye mr Mackenzie , same song and rattler
> Haircut 100 fantastic day ,
> 
> Having a 80's disco in the house know lol


:lol: a ken , my pc is linked up to me smart tv and I'm youtubing for Scotland :lol:


----------



## isub

Derekh929 said:


> Having a 80's disco in the house know lol


Think we're all at it :lol:

Dignity is a good shout!


----------



## bigslippy

Ah , Big Country , sadly Stuart Adamson took his own life






The video is from 1746 when the English came up by me for a sword fight and took rifles ... and extra men... and as we ran across the moor to greet them , they shot at us .. what's that all about :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Trying to avoid all the ones I don't want to admit to buying , leaving them to someone elselol


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> Trying to avoid all the ones I don't want to admit to buying , leaving them to someone elselol


Kajagoogoo ??


----------



## Derekh929

bigslippy said:


> Kajagoogoo ??


Thanks :lol:


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks :lol:


were you too shy shy


----------



## b8-sline

bigslippy said:


> Ah , Big Country , sadly Stuart Adamson took his own life
> 
> Big Country. The Storm - YouTube
> 
> The video is from 1746 when the English came up by me for a sword fight and took rifles ... and extra men... and as we ran across the moor to greet them , they shot at us .. what's that all about :lol:


Love "Chance"


----------



## Darlofan

Derekh929 said:


> Trying to avoid all the ones I don't want to admit to buying , leaving them to someone elselol


Any Stock, Aitken and Waterman!!


----------



## Car Key




----------



## DJ X-Ray

There's loads i can think of but here's 4 to start with del boy. No doubt Ricky d will be along soon and cause me to post others once he starts reminiscing :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Darlofan said:


> Any Stock, Aitken and Waterman!!


I can confirm this falls into this category :doublesho
I would like to say I can't remember buying any of them


----------



## GarveyVW

A few of my favourite eighties songs from my schooldays

The Jam - Going Underground (blew my away when I first heard it)
The Jam - Town Called Malice
The Jam - Thats Entertainment
The Jam - Funeral Pyre
Adam & The Ants - Kings Of The Wild Frontier
The Beat - Mirror In The Bathroom
The Specials - Ghost Town
The Specials - Too Much Too Young
Hazel O'Conner - Will You
Imagination - Just An Illusion
Imagination - Body Talk
Heaven 17 - Temptation
Heaven 17 - Come Live With Me
Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Kim Wilde - Kids In America
Korgis - Everybodys Got To Learn Sometime
Martha & The Muffins - Echo Beach
Mighty Wah! - The Story Of The Blues
Mobiles - Drowing In Berlin
OMD - Souvernir
PHD - I Wont Let You Down
Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight
Scritti Polliti - The World Girl
Soft Cell - Tainted Love
Soft Cell - Torch
Spandau Ballet - Gold
Spandau Ballet - True
Tears For Fears - Mad World
Tears For Fears - Pale Shelter
The Look - I Am The Beat
The Stranglers - Golden Brown
Thompson Twins - Doctor! Doctor!
Thompson Twins - You Take Me Up
XTC - Senses Working Overtime
XTC - Sgt Rock
Nik Kershaw - Wouldn't It Be Good
Lotus Eaters - The First Picture Of You
Howard Jones - What Is Love
Howard Jones - Like To Get To Know You Well
Grandmaster & Melle Mel - White Lines
Belle Stars - Sign Of The Times
A Flock Of Seagulls - Wishing
Yazoo - Nobodys Diary
Duran Duran - Save A Prayer
ABC - All Of My Heart
ABC - The Look Of Love
Blondie - Atomic
Bow Wow Wow - Go Wild In The Country
Dexys Midnight Runners - Geno
Dexys Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen
Teardrop Explodes - Reward
Visage - Fade To Grey
Human League - Dont You Want Me
Human League - Mirror Man
Madness - Baggy Trousers
Madness - Embarrassment
Madness - House Of Fun
Madness - Our House
New Order - Blue Monday
Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out
The Assemby - Never Never
Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)
Eurythmics - Love Is A Stranger
The Police - Invisible Sun
Altered Images - Happy Birthday
Altered Images - Dont Talk To Me About Love
Toto - Africa
Queen - I Want To Break Free
UB40 - Red Red Wine
Ultravox - Vienna
Ultravox - Dancing With Tears In My Eyes
Ultravox - Hymn
David Bowie - Ashes To Ashes
Depeche Mode - Everything Counts
Depeche Mode - I Just Can't Get Enough
Eddy Grant - I Don't Wanna Dance
Orange Juice - Rip It Up
Paul Young - Wherever I Lay My Hat
Paul Young - Come Back And Stay
Prince - 1999
Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita
Roxy Music - More Than This
Snowy White - Bird Of Paradise
Shalamar - A Night To Remember
Pyschedelic Furs - Pretty In Pink
Fiction Factory - Feels Like Heaven
Men At Work - Down Under
Split Endz - I Got You
Thomas Dolby - Hyperactive
Kraftwerk - The Model


----------



## Kriminal

Wake me up before you go go - Wham!  :lol:


----------



## GarveyVW

Kriminal said:


> Wake me up before you go go - Wham!  :lol:


Take a weeks ban for that one!!


----------



## Derekh929

GarveyVW thanks, do you own a Vespa?


----------



## GarveyVW

Derekh929 said:


> GarveyVW thanks, do you own a Vespa?


No, I did go through a mod faze at the time but then I went through a two tone/ska and new romantic stage as well. Changed trends every few months I think.
A Vespa never interested me, always into the cars.


----------



## Barney Boy

Good mix there Garvey VW.


----------



## Derekh929

GarveyVW said:


> No, I did go through a mod faze at the time but then I went through a two tone/ska and new romantic stage as well. Changed trends every few months I think.
> A Vespa never interested me, always into the cars.


Knew it, I had similar spell :thumb: just cause some nice girls at time were modette's :lol:


----------



## GarveyVW

Derekh929 said:


> Knew it, I had similar spell :thumb: just cause some nice girls at time were modette's :lol:


I used to pretend to like certain bands at the time to impress girls that I liked, makes me cringe now, the things you do when you are young!! :lol:


----------



## Kriminal

All around the world - Lisa Stansfield :argie: (had a crush on her)


----------



## Derekh929

Kriminal said:


> All around the world - Lisa Stansfield :argie: (had a crush on her)


Everyone to their own :doublesho


----------



## Kriminal

Derekh929 said:


> Everyone to their own :doublesho


Cheeky fecker! :lol:

Coulda been worse - I could have had a crush on 'Dead or Alive'


----------



## Kriminal

Too Shy - Kajagoogoo :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Kriminal said:


> Too Shy - Kajagoogoo :lol:


To late the highland man choose them:argie:


----------



## Kriminal

Derekh929 said:


> To late the highland man choose them:argie:


Damn.

What about:

Walk The Dinosaur - Was Not Was :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

bigslippy said:


> The Cult - she sells sanctuary


Oh yes!!!, also included on the Layer Cake soundtrack.

Blancmange, Living On The Ceiling.

Transvision Vamp, I Dont Care.

The Smiths, How Soon Is Now.

Anything New Order


----------



## craigeh123

guy called gerald voodoo ray


----------



## bigslippy

Derekh929 said:


> To late the highland man choose them:argie:


>>>>whistles


----------



## Horatio

:driver: The Prime Movers - Strong as I am


----------



## Gheezer

Just too many to mention but I have to say I still have Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins in the car!

You do realise that if they remade Back to the Future Marty McFly would be in the eighties!


----------



## mteam




----------



## zippo

I reckon most of my spotify is taken up with 80's tunes. The 80's were considered by some to be.. well a bit cheesy, but I'm glad I didn't miss it and was old enough to enjoy it. I was right about one thing though George Michael being gay It didn't matter then or now but my girlfriend wouldn't accept it. _The amount of pouts it caused and sulks . _If I ever see her again though I'll take great pleasure in rubbing her nose in it lol
Daz


----------

